# Bullet Holes?



## Jon (May 24, 2006)

So... Does anyone have bullet holes in their ambulances?

If yes - How does it make you feel? Do you think it is cool, or does it make you want to bring a SWAT team to work with you?


----------



## Guardian (May 27, 2006)

ambulances with bullet holes are really cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rangat (May 30, 2006)

Bullets are less dangerous than falling washing mashines from the 14th floor at certain times of the year.
hehe


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2006)

Rangat said:
			
		

> Bullets are less dangerous than falling washing mashines from the 14th floor at certain times of the year.
> hehe



Do tell....


----------



## Wingnut (May 30, 2006)

Oh yeah Rang, we gotta hear that one.


Bullet holes? That makes me want the SWAT team.


----------



## fm_emt (May 30, 2006)

Sub-poll:

Did the bullets miss EMTPrincess's rig because:
* Nobody would shoot at her
* Her partner drives like a flippin' maniac and outruns the bullets
* They haven't found the holes yet


----------



## Rangat (May 31, 2006)

Do tell? well ok.
In central Johannesburg, we have an area called Hillbrow (Shivers in seat), it's like your bronx i think. Anyway, so especially at X-Mas times, the celebrations are being mean to the authorities. Like really mean.

So last year, we were working hillbrow, but it's all scoop and go. Bullets are ok, coz we have kevlar and armoured ambus. But they do tend to send us seasons presents (usually household appliances) by gravity. So this time, the cops were standing guard around the area, and a nasty washing mashine, hit the police car on the bonnet. quite interesting. they jumped in with us, and we left. 

"Image: Two policemen, one pale and shaken, the other red and angry, trying to find a place to stand in an ambu full of assault victems. All wanting some TLC from them. hehe"


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 31, 2006)

I like to thing of EMS as the neutral, the clam in a storm, the people standing amongst the enemy in no-man's land.

ANYHOO.

No bullets. Yes objects. When I worked in the port district in Pitt, we had brings flung from the top of old factories. Sometimes by kids, sometimes just from the buildings age. We had a block plate (Porter Block 1850-Those big concrete signs on old buildings marking their builders name and date) fall on the rear roof. It poked through into the patient compartment, and broke the rear lights off. No patient, and we weren't even in the rig. They were demolitioning a dock crane, and we were on standby. We heard a "pop" sound, and a cop says "Umm.. I think your rig just got bit by the block".


----------



## SwissEMT (May 31, 2006)

Rangat, do you have a pic of your truck? I'm curious about this armored rig you've got!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 31, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> the clam .


 

That's supposed to say Calm.




> "Umm.. I think your rig just got bit by the block


 

Bit by the block. Means the facade of a building fell on an apparatus.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Sub-poll:
> 
> Did the bullets miss EMTPrincess's rig because:
> * Nobody would shoot at her
> ...


 
LOL.  I was wondering what the _thunk thunk thunk_ noise was!  And why my partner was hollering CRAP!! Floor it!!   I guess I must have misunderstood him!


----------



## Rangat (Jun 1, 2006)

haha
Some of my collegues has pics of the thing. There's 2 in my area. I'll get u guys some other pic's too.

Regards


----------



## rocket (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't believe I've been in a rig that took gunfire (yet).

Last July 4th we did get "shot at" however.  We took a patient to the local city ED late that evening; while filling out paperwork the driver asked us if we heard any whistles and pops during the trip.....evidently a number of kids shot fireworks (bottle rockets) at the ambulance when we turned down their street.  :lol: 

-Trevor


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice...

We had a fatal shooting in the parking lot next to ours.

At my part-time job, Our primary ALS truck got caught in the crossfire (2 holes in the back end of the rig), I think a second ambulance took a hit, too, and we had a bullet in our maintnence garage.

After things settled down, and the PD got there, our overnight crew started care, and transported with the FD to the ED... one fatal, one lived.

Then there was an armed robbery at the construction trailer/law office (I'm not kidding) behind our base... again, shots fired, I don't think anything hit our rigs.

Anyway, the shooting was late November/ early December, but the holes are still there.... Great for morale. Makes me want to wear my Kevlar to work.

I'll take pictures sometime.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 2, 2006)

You need to find somewhere else to workh34r:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 5, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Nice...
> 
> We had a fatal shooting in the parking lot next to ours.
> 
> ...


 

:sad:.................


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 5, 2006)

We dont have the people shooting at the truck problem here, however we have used the jaws to cut out a crew on one of our trucks, and the strange thing is that since the county is self insured, the just welded the top back on that puppy and put it back on the road, 4 inches shorter mind you....makes me not like to ride in the back of that truck anymore...:unsure:


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 6, 2006)

when I worked in The Bronx we had a bus with 5-6 holes/dents made by bullets, the glass was all repaired but the crew requested that the holes not be fixed :lol: 

Another story is of a crew responding to a call on e161 street, near Yankee stadium, they were stuck in some traffic and blaring sirens, anyway the guy directly in front of the bus decided to tell the EMT to cut it out, by pushing a pistol into his face....

My personal experiance.... I had the 17 y/o F active labor pain, we get her in the back of the bus with her mom, boyfriend sits up front with me, my partner tells me to hold on for a minute to check for crowning, boyfriend becomes jelouse and freaking out, he tells me he wants to go to the back, I tell him its a no-go because it was crowded already, he pulls a gun and I say OK you can go to the back, when he steps out of the cab I pull off and he gives a nice kick to the door denting it, I rush out to the hospital and start to call PD on the radio then hear pop-pop-pop, ended up with one dent from a bullet on the door to the main O2 :angry: 

Anyway daddy was arrested, found out he had a warrant, and a psych history :wacko:


----------



## Rangat (Jun 8, 2006)

Haha, the hospital staff should be glad he didn't hold out to the labour ward. Sad guy.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Does being covered in paintballs count?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

Rangat said:


> Bullets are less dangerous than falling washing mashines from the 14th floor at certain times of the year.
> hehe



DO you have a picture of your rig that we could see? That would be cool to see!! I also hate the sound of "bang! Bang!"


----------

